
Startups Should Be the Purview of the Psychology Department - inputcoffee
https://inputcoffee.com/startups-should-be-the-purview-of-the-psychology-department-ae690e1e354f#.21nw2hwvn
======
startupdiscuss
Summary: Lean startups are the scientific method on humans, and that is what
psychology departments teach.

Alternate headline: Hackers, Hustlers... and Shrinks!

~~~
inputcoffee
Shrinks imply the old Freudian style of psychologist. This is about
_cognitive_ psychology.

